# First bow hog tonight!



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Shot quartering away and only went 20 yards! Red sniper hawg light didn't even bother the pack.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

THWAAACK!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats! Bow+hog= tons of fun!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats, Bigtek.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Great shot and congrats on a nice hog. That's a nice looking rig that you have there. A long time ago they made a stabilizer adapter for a mini mag flash light, bow lights have come a long way. Good job!!!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! I got drawn to hunt Mad Island the next couple of days. Wish me luck!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like a perfect shot. Congrats.


----------

